# ECU replacement



## eishiba (Sep 23, 2009)

So I have an 85 300zx turbo 5 speed. The ECU recently got wet while being out of its spot on the wall and laying on the floor since I have been checking codes. Water from rain left it completely wet and now the car doesn't start. If I go to replace the ECU is there anything specific I need to do other than just plugging the wiring clips in?


----------



## poptart3191 (Nov 9, 2010)

make sure its from the same year and not newer than 88 or the tune is different and I think theirs something else about second gen turbo ecu that doesn't comply


----------

